
‘Nerd Judge’ Questions Evidence in KickassTorrents Case - us0r
https://torrentfreak.com/nerd-judge-questions-evidence-in-kickasstorrents-case-170129/
======
ivraatiems
Does anyone have the full transcript? Doesn't look like the article links to
it.

